# Growth Scan



## allisonb (Dec 8, 2009)

Had a growth scan yesterday and all is well.  Baby is exactly on the 'average' line, hoorah!  Got the usual ticking off in diabetes clinic though, too many hypos and not enough hypo signs, I should stop overestimating carbs and insulin but still keep my BS in range.....impossible!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

You're doing your best, and that's all you can do! Great news about the baby!


----------

